# Verkauf von illegalen Softwarekopien über Dialer?



## Nebelwolf ✟ (17 Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Gerade bin ich auf eine mir neue Form des vermutlich illegalen Softwarehandels gestoßen worden. Die ganze Sache funktioniert nach dem Prinzip der "Yellow Point CDs", nur das hier der Anbieter der Software mit Sicherheit keine Vertriebslizenz hat. Abgerechnet wird über Dialer.

Im eDonkey-Netz werden verschlüsselte Archive mit höchstwahrscheinlich illegalen Softwarekopien verteilt. Die Dateien tragen den Namen renommierter Softwareprodukte, auch der Hexeditor zeigt in den verschlüsselten *.lwa-Archiven den Softwarenamen als Verzeichniseintrag. 

Um diesen Inhalt entschlüsseln zu können, benötigt man den sogenannten LWA-Compressor. Dieses Programm ist mit im Archiv mit der verschlüsselten Softwarekopie enthalten. Der LWA-Compressor deaktiviert die Bildschirmdruckfunktion der Benutzeroberfläche, daher die reduzierte, nur analoge Bildqualität. 

Nun folgt die altbekannte Story. Wie immer wird eine Decodersoftware benötigt, die unter dem Namen edonkey-speed.exe[hrg-10208,1].exe von www . st*rdialer . de geladen wird. Hersteller ist die Intexus GmbH aus Berlin, Betreiber des Angebotes ist die Firma hyro-mediaservice e.K. aus Schwäbisch-Gmünd.

Sofern man über DSL verfügt, kann man eine Nummer der Fa. Teleword anrufen und für 5,97 Euro das Archiv mit der Software freischalten lassen. 

Um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen, welche Programme angeboten werden, habe in im eDonkey-Netz nach der Zeichenkette "lwa" gesucht. Man findet:

Lexware Taxman 2005
Adobe Photoshop 7
Adobe Pagemaker 7
MS Office XP
Map&Guide 10

Als Beifang sind natürlich auch wieder massenhaft z.B. als Crack getarnte Dialer der Brüder aus Büttelborn ins Netz gegangen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

Hast Du dort im Memberbereich illegale Softwarekopien gefunden?

Viele Grüße Robert


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2005)

Das hört sich eher nach der üblichen Verwirrspielmasche an.

Die "decodierten" Archive werden nicht die Programme enthalten, sondern einfach nur so heißen. Wer*) Neppdialer als "kostenlose Zugangstools" vermarktet, kann auch Dateien als "Office XP" bezeichnen, die beliebigen anderen Kram enthalten.

Dietmar Vill

*) Das "Wer" bezieht sich auf angeblich seriöse Geschäftsleute allgemein


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

Es gibt keine "Neppdialer". Alles ist rechtskonform.
http://www.r...m.de/

VF


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keine "Neppdialer". Alles ist rechtskonform.
> http://www.r...m.de/
> 
> VF


Hm. Mal abgesehen von dem toten Abbrechen-Button und anderen Ungereimtheiten vielleicht...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keine "Neppdialer". Alles ist rechtskonform.
> http://www.r...m.de/
> 
> VF


Aber klar doch. Es gibt ja auch nur "seriöse" Geschäftsleute.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

VF

PS: Welchem toten Abrechenbutton und welchen Ungereimtheiten?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Welchem toten Abrechenbutton und welchen Ungereimtheiten?


Lies einfach die NUB, die Du mit jedem Absenden eines Beitrags bestätigst, dann beantworten sich Deine übrigen Fragen.

Abbrechen-Button Nr. 1 befindet sich im Bezugsfenster: Er hat keine erkennbare Funktion.
Abbrechen-Button Nr. 2 befindet sich im Dialer selbst: Anstatt ihn sofort zu schließen, wie in der Verfügung gefordert, öffnet sich ein erneutes Fenster.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> VF
> 
> PS: Welchem toten Abrechenbutton und welchen Ungereimtheiten?



Aha. Man will also die User dumm halten, sehr spannend. 

VF


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2005)

Einen klaren Status bezüglich der Rechtskonformität haben diese Dialer. Die anderen sind möglicherweise ungeprüft.

Gibt es Beispiele für Dialerangebote, wo der Kunde nachvollziehbar einen reellen Gegenwert für die hohen Gebühren bekommt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

Jeder Abrechenbotton funktioniert. Ich habe es eben gerade nochmal getestet. Abrechenbutton Nr. 1 im Beszugsfenster funktioniert. Abrechenbutton Nr.2 befindet sich im Aktivierungsfenster, Abrechenbutton Nr. 3 im Dialer selbst, Abrechenbutton 4 im Verbindungsfenster und Abrechenbutton Nr. 5 im Contentbereich. Alle funktionieren.

VF


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Februar 2005)

Ich rede von denen, die sich nicht verfügungskonform verhalten.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Einen klaren Status bezüglich der Rechtskonformität haben diese Dialer. Die anderen sind möglicherweise ungeprüft.
> 
> Gibt es Beispiele für Dialerangebote, wo der Kunde nachvollziehbar einen reellen Gegenwert für die hohen Gebühren bekommt?
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Die Dialer sind rechtskonform. Wo steht was anderes? Wenn Mainpean ihre Nummern abschalten und neue aufschalten, welches Problem gibt es mit der Richtigkeit der Dialer?

VF


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rede von denen, die sich nicht verfügungskonform verhalten.



Das wären welche????:


VF


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Februar 2005)

Sorry. Ich dachte, Du könntest lesen...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Februar 2005)

Probieren wir´s mal mit bebildertem Material für Dich.

Die Verfügung schreibt:



> Das Zustimmungsfenster muss eine "Abbrechen"-Schaltfläche beinhalten. Die "Abbrechen"Schaltfläche muss als solche deutlich kenntlich sein. Bei Betätigung der "Abbrechen"-Schaltfläche müssen das aktive Fenster geschlossen und alle im Zusammenhang stehenden verbundenen Anwendungen und hergestellten Verbindungen abgebrochen werden. *Es dürfen auch keine neuen Fenster geöffnet* oder Verbindungen hergestellt werden.



Kennst Du zufällig einen Dialer, der rechtskonform ist?


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2005)

> Wenn Mainpean ihre Nummern abschalten und neue aufschalten, welches Problem gibt es mit der Richtigkeit der Dialer?


Kleine Korrektur: Bei dem Bescheid vom 21.12.04 hat die RegTP die Nummern abgeschaltet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2005)

> Jeder Abrechenbotton funktioniert.


Funktionieren muss nicht nur der Knopf. Es muss z.B. auch eine laufende Anwahl gestoppt werden. Wenn man daraufhin real existierende Dialer prüft, stellt man fest, dass es solche und solche gibt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dialer sind rechtskonform. Wo steht was anderes? Wenn Mainpean ihre Nummern abschalten und neue aufschalten, welches Problem gibt es mit der Richtigkeit der Dialer?


Nach Informationen des Herrn Boll, seines Zeichens Pressesprecher der Behörde, hat die RegTP gesicherte Kenntnis vom Missbrauch der Rufnummer mit der Endung 1214 (wie auch einigen anderen). Die Frage nach der Richtigkeit ist insofern berechtigt, als man sich überlegen muss, ob das Problem nicht einfach mit umgezogen ist. Hat man im Hause MP aktiv etwas gegen diesen Missbrauch unternehmen können/wollen oder wird jetzt eine Rufnummer nach der anderen verbrannt, bis die Regulierungsbehörde wieder die Abschaltung veranlasst?

Siehe auch unsere Nachrichten.


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2005)

Zum erreichten Stand der Rechtskonformität gibt es eine Statistik bei der RegTP.

Nach der Übersicht auf Seite 5 des Jahresberichts 2004 der RegTP sind fast 60% aller Registrierungsanträge für Dialer bereits in der Vorprüfung gescheitert, rund ein Viertel alle jemals registrierten Dialer ist nach Prüfung wieder rausgeflogen.

Wir warten gespannt auf weitere Prüfungsergebnisse. Es ist ja bereits eine vielversprechende Ankündigung da.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Zum erreichten Stand der Rechtskonformität gibt es eine Statistik bei der RegTP.
> 
> Nach der Übersicht auf Seite 5 des Jahresberichts 2004 der RegTP sind fast 60% aller Registrierungsanträge für Dialer bereits in der Vorprüfung gescheitert, rund ein Viertel alle jemals registrierten Dialer ist nach Prüfung wieder rausgeflogen.


So gesehen ist die Webseite zur Rechtskonformität von Dialern wohl vor allem als Lernprogramm für Dialerentwickler zu verstehen. Das hat bisher aber offenbar nicht gefruchtet.


----------



## Rex Cramer (18 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> So gesehen ist die Webseite zur Rechtskonformität von Dialern wohl vor allem als Lernprogramm für Dialerentwickler zu verstehen. Das hat bisher aber offenbar nicht gefruchtet.


Ja, die üben halt noch. Und die Betreiber der Webseite entpuppen sich da als enorm fleißig.



			
				Vogelfrei schrieb:
			
		

> Aha. Man will also die User dumm halten, sehr spannend.



Vielleicht bringt es die Aussage auch auf den Punkt.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn Mainpean ihre Nummern abschalten und neue aufschalten, welches Problem gibt es mit der Richtigkeit der Dialer?
> 
> 
> Kleine Korrektur: Bei dem Bescheid vom 21.12.04 hat die RegTP die Nummern abgeschaltet.
> ...



Die Regtp schaltet überhaupt nichts. Wenn, gibt sie die Aufforderung. In diesem Fall war wohl Mainpean schneller.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wusste garnicht, das der Betreiber Mainpean noch Dialer registriert.
Aber das wissen die Regger aus Meschede bestimmt besser. 

VF


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regtp schaltet überhaupt nichts. Wenn, gibt sie die Aufforderung. In diesem Fall war wohl Mainpean schneller.


...was nicht wirklich etwas am Problem ändert.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An welchem Problem?

Robert


----------



## Rex Cramer (18 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Rex Cramer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Erkenntnisse in allen Ehren, aber gibt es irgendeinen Bezug zu dem vorangehenden Quoting in Deinem Beitrag? Mir verschließt sich der Zusammenhang.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> An welchem Problem?


Sorry. Ich dachte, Du könntest lesen...


----------



## OskarMaria (20 Februar 2005)

Zurück zum Thema! Ich wollte Nebelwolf danken, dass er wieder so eine dubiose "Geschäftsidee" unserer Dialervertreiber öffentlich gemacht hat. Tatsächlich halte ich diese Machenschaften für einen Fall für den Staatsanwalt. 

Egal ob sich hinter den eMule-Dateien reale Programme verstecken oder alles nur Fakes sind, ich sehe da jede Menge Anhaltspunkte für einen Straftatbestand.

OM


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. Dann nochmal für Rex: Mainpean ist Betreiber der Seite Rechtskonform. Mainpean selber hat ja kaum noch Dialer. Deshalb frage ich mich, was die "Betreiber" der Seite (Rechtskonform) noch "fleißig üben"? Diese "Erkenntniss" kommt beim lesen. Und der "Zusammenhang" eben auch.
Das sollten auch Staatsdiener erkennen.

VF


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2005)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zum Thema! Ich wollte Nebelwolf danken, dass er wieder so eine dubiose "Geschäftsidee" unserer Dialervertreiber öffentlich gemacht hat. Tatsächlich halte ich diese Machenschaften für einen Fall für den Staatsanwalt.
> 
> Egal ob sich hinter den eMule-Dateien reale Programme verstecken oder alles nur Fakes sind, ich sehe da jede Menge Anhaltspunkte für einen Straftatbestand.
> 
> OM



Na als fleißiger und rechtstreuer Staatbürger, schreibst Du ja nun die entsprechende Anzeige.

VF


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Februar 2005)

VF schrieb:
			
		

> VF schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht übt Mainpean für Intexus ....


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2005)

Die Zurschaustellung angeblich rechtskonformer Dialer hat sich neuen Gegebenheiten angepasst.

Die alte Dialernummer ist mittlerweile bei der RegTP gelistet, wo man rechtskonforme Dialer eher nicht vermutet.

Neuerdings wird dort der Herr, der den Fragen von Helena im KiKa nicht gewachsen war, als Experte präsentiert.

Bei der Demo lohnt es sich, auf die Rufnummern und Preisinformationen zu achten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Februar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die alte Dialernummer ist mittlerweile bei der RegTP gelistet, wo man rechtskonforme Dialer eher nicht vermutet.
> 
> Neuerdings wird dort der Herr, der den Fragen von Helena im KiKa nicht gewachsen war, als Experte präsentiert.
> 
> Bei der Demo lohnt es sich, auf die Rufnummern und Preisinformationen zu achten.


:vlol:

Klassischer Elfmeter ...


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2005)

Das aber auch.

VF

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Februar 2005)

@VF:
Du weißt aber schon, dass Du die NUB ein ums andere Mal bestätigst?
Du weißt auch, was personenbezogene Daten sind?


----------

